# Help? Phone shuts off if charger is plugged in?



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

Whenever I put my charger in my phone, it shuts off. I've tried different chargers and it occurs when the phone is in any state. Is there anything I can do about it?


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

You mean totally off yes? Does the battery icon then form in middle of screen? Are you rooted? I use multiple chargers/car chargers and my phone has never turned off by itself. My car charger turns the phone ON but all the others work as they should.

I would try a factory reset if you are stock and nobody has a better idea. That's what vzw will say to do

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------

